# Help With Layout Concept



## NC&StL576 (Jul 30, 2018)

For a while now, I've been brainstorming ideas for a future layout. Currently, I have two main "concepts" at the moment.

1) Richmond & Ohio Railway
Year: 1954
Locale: Virginia/West Virginia
Operated using TT&TO

The R&O is a proto-freelanced Class I that borrows heavily from the C&O, N&W, and the Virginian in its location and motive power. It's larger than than the Virginian but a bit smaller than the N&W, with a main line running from Norfolk to Cincinnati via Richmond. 

For motive power, they have the usual 2-8-2s and 2-8-0s, along with Baldwin 2-8-4s (similar to the L&N "Big Emmas"), 4-8-2s, and 4-8-4s. In coal country, there are several articulated and mallet types. The R&O has also taken to purchasing locos from other railroads, like the NC&StL 2-8-8-2s. 

There are even a couple streamliners, all on the Norfolk-Cincinnati route. These are the Old Dominion (the R&O is "The Old Dominion Line"), and the Jack Jouett (named for the "Paul Revere of the South" - look him up). The R&O's diesels have a blue and gray scheme (I based it on the Aberdeen & Rockfish and NC&StL).

One thing I really like is having other roads make appearances via interchanges or trackage rights, but it seems coal haulers didn't really do this. Can someone who knows better explain this a bit to me? 

2) "Vague Southeastern Idea"
Year: 1940s-1950s

As it says, this concept isn't very well developed, due to me not being sure what I want to do with this. I have three main ideas here:
A) Model a prototype: If I went this route, I'd probably do the L&N Birmingham division, but I'm mulling over other possibilities. This would give me much more focus, but modelling a prototype would require doing more research. I like TT&TO, but depending on what I choose, this could change (I know the NC&StL was quick to convert to CTC). 

B) Prototype railroad, but proto-freelanced _line_: Two of my favorite Southern roads are the NC&StL and the Tennessee Central, and while I certainly wouldn't mind doing them as straight-up prototypes, I'm considering modelling a fictitious extension of them. An example of this might be the NC&StL building to Mobile, or the TC to Atlanta. I also quite like the little Tennessee, Alabama and Georgia, so I think it would be funny to model it if it had become a large railroad.

C) Proto-freelance: This one allows maximum freedom, but also could definitely be tricky. I'm trying to consider location, including plenty of prototypical roads to interchange with, and operating interest (as well as the history of my fictitious line, as that will impact how it looks in the 50s). I also get to use TT&TO here with no trouble, which is definitely a plus.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you've pretty much summed up the decisions you have to make in the design process in a nutshell.

Unfortunately, there isn't a "best" solution, only one that appeals to you. You'll have to decide what you want to do, and do it. Especially with your trackage rights question. If you want to do it, go right ahead. There isn't a right or wrong answer.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Those mid South lines you are considering could
be very interesting. Most of the territory they
traverse is quite hilly with twisting curves and a lot
of bridges. Their mains are single track for the
most part. But there were, back in the day. many
industries to service, thus offering a lot of 
switching operations.

Those factors would be useful in designing your
layout track plan.

Don


----------



## NC&StL576 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks CTValley and DonR, I'm grateful for any input I can get!

Does anyone know of any good books on the Southern railroads? I'm aware of Richard E. Prince's books and Morning Sun has several helpful books of photos, but what are some I've missed?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't say, offhand. Now, if you wanted sources on northeastern railroads, the New Haven in particular, I'd be your guy, but not on the southern stuff.


----------



## NC&StL576 (Jul 30, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> Can't say, offhand. Now, if you wanted sources on northeastern railroads, the New Haven in particular, I'd be your guy, but not on the southern stuff.


No problem, thanks anyway! I remember the first issue of Model Railroader I ever read (it was the April 2009 issue - I'm pretty young) featured a New Haven layout. I don't know how much I stared at the pictures of it, and now the pages are starting to fall out as a result of the frequent use!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

See if you can locate a historical society for one of the railroads that interest you. They are often great sources of information, and they're usually very willing to share.


----------

